# Border Patrol Agent James R. Dominguez



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Border Patrol Agent*

*James R. Dominguez*

United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol, U.S. Government

End of Watch: Thursday, July 19, 2012

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 41
*Tour:* 12 years
*Badge #* U211

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle
*Location:* Texas
*Incident Date:* 7/19/2012
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Border Patrol Agent James Dominguez was struck and killed by a vehicle while assisting a disabled motorist on US 90 near Cline, Texas.

The disabled vehicle had experienced a flat tire. Agent Dominguez was assisting the driver pick up some of the tire debris when he was struck from behind by a large pickup truck.

Agent Dominguez had served with the United States Border Patrol for 12 years and was assigned to the Del Rio Sector. He is survived by his wife, son, three daughters, father, and brother. His brother serves with the Border Patrol and his father is retired from the Border Patrol.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Acting Commissioner David Aguilar
United States Department of Homeland Security - Customs and Border Protection - Border Patrol
1300 Pennsylvania Ave, NW
Room 6.5E
Washington, DC 20229

Phone: (202) 344-1770

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21336-border-patrol-agent-james-r-dominguez#ixzz21aKRoL1l​


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Agent Dominguez


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

